
Ask HN: Where can I work for free? - xstartup
I own several companies but I&#x27;ve some interest in programming and design. I am looking to apply some stuff which I&#x27;ve learned working at my own company. So, is there any website where requirements are clearly posted and I can choose a gig and start working on it?
======
lun4r
Have you considered contributing to an open source project?

------
vblord
I know it's not free, but you could do something on Fiverr. If you offer a lot
of value for a small price, i'm sure people would love to have you help out.

------
limpkin
Open source projects would definitely be the way to go... what are your
skills?

------
BinaryBuddha
Definitely agree with the other comments: it sounds like you're looking to
contribute to open source projects. [https://opensource.guide/how-to-
contribute/](https://opensource.guide/how-to-contribute/) provides
'testimonials' from professionals who have contributed to open source projects
- If you feel comfortable doing so, I'd encourage you to reach out to them for
project recommendations, and pick something that matches your skill set +
interests. Good luck!

